# Forza 4 is it worth getting an xbox for?



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

As title really, I'm a ps3 user but am feeling like im missing something with all the forza 4 activity and racing on the forum. Is it worth buying an xbox just for this game? how does it compare to gt5, shift2 and f1 2011 in terms or graphics, gameplay and simulation?


----------



## MK1Campaign (Mar 27, 2007)

Best car game ive ever played. I was massively dissapointed by GT5.


----------



## sonikk (Sep 2, 2010)

I wouldn't buy it without a proper wheel. Played Forza 4 with pad, it's great fun but imo GT5 with G25 wheel still beats it. Yes there are drawbacks in GT but online racing in good company is great.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

A new xbox....No, but then get BF3 and skyrim then yes.

If you was just getting one for Forza then get a second hand one.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Thats a good point I'd need an xbox, decent wheel as I'm sure my driving force gt wouldn't be compatable which is a big out-lay for one game! Which wheel do people use on xbox?


----------



## sonikk (Sep 2, 2010)

I've heard that Fanatec makes best wheels for Xbox.


----------



## stevobeavo (Jul 22, 2009)

The old microsoft one is still very godd. £100-120 on ebay. Or the fanatec bought out for Forza 4. Expensive but very good.

http://www.fanatec.de/


----------



## Jarw101 (Jun 7, 2011)

Yesh...


----------



## jonjay (Feb 28, 2008)

Yes definitely


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

Hello

I've just started using my xbox I aquired 6 months ago, it came with Forza 3 and dirt 3. So far I've only played Forza 3 and its great.

Is forza 4 'that' much better?

I bought a microsoft wheel and pedals from a DW member and its great, Gives great feedback.

Next on my list is probably a wheel stand pro or similar as I would not get away with a full race seat set up in the lounge.


----------



## bizzyfingers (Jul 30, 2009)

if you are online and like shooty games go for battlefield 3.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

Yes but I'm still playing forza 3 alot online as I think the graphics are slightly better and the handling is a lot easier to deal with, forza 4 is good though I guess I just need to play it more to get used to it but after playing forza 3 for 2yrs I'm not blown away.
All this talk of steering wheels is making me want to try it.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

A210 AMG said:


> Hello
> 
> I've just started using my xbox I aquired 6 months ago, it came with Forza 3 and dirt 3. So far I've only played Forza 3 and its great.
> 
> ...


I have a wheelstand pro. I cannot describe how good it is. From Poland it took 4 days to get here and it is so well made and honestly just perfect. Went ocd though and fed all the wires through the frame.

Sent from my Desire HD


----------



## A210 AMG (Nov 8, 2008)

^ Cool.


So far total cost for Xbox, Games and wheel is £0 (combination of deal from supplier and postage damage) so £100 or so for the wheel stand pro isn't too bad


----------



## Sparky160 (Aug 12, 2011)

Defo worth it. Wheel stand PRO is great.Got one with my G25 year or so a go. Really well built and can fold away and put in the closet when not being used.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

I wouldn't go to the bother of buying a new XBOX just for Forza 4, as unless you plan on playing with a controller you'll have to buy a decent wheel to get the very best out of it. But if your feeling flush then by all means go ahead and do it as Forza is a really enjoyable game

Here's my current setup mounted on a slightly modified (by myself) Playseat A1 GP Evolution


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

B005TED-G said:


> I wouldn't go to the bother of buying a new XBOX just for Forza 4, as unless you plan on playing with a controller you'll have to buy a decent wheel to get the very best out of it. But if your feeling flush then by all means go ahead and do it as Forza is a really enjoyable game
> 
> Here's my current setup mounted on a slightly modified (by myself) Playseat A1 GP Evolution


Nice set up:thumb: where did you get the wheel/pedals/frame from etc, didn't realise they made a forza branded wheel.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

www.fanatec.de


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

Ive been playing this game in my brothers house, and it is a very good game. Graphics are brilliant, tracks are awesome and the car choice is massive.

But it is so boringly easy lol. After three races every upgrade is free. You get millions of free cars. The AI is incredibly easy to beat, even on the hardest setting. Very easy to make money though.

A very good game, but I wouldnt buy an xbox just for this.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

vickky453 said:


> Ive been playing this game in my brothers house, and it is a very good game. Graphics are brilliant, tracks are awesome and the car choice is massive.
> 
> But it is so boringly easy lol. After three races every upgrade is free. You get millions of free cars. The AI is incredibly easy to beat, even on the hardest setting. Very easy to make money though.
> 
> A very good game, but I wouldnt buy an xbox just for this.


Well why don't you turn off Traction control, Stability Control, ABS and use Manual shifting with clutch. Set the physics to simulation and keep the AI on the hardest setting.

It won't be so *boringly easy* and you make maximum credits. :thumb:


----------



## vickky453 (Feb 27, 2009)

B005TED-G said:


> Well why don't you turn off Traction control, Stability Control, ABS and use Manual shifting with clutch. Set the physics to simulation and keep the AI on the hardest setting.
> 
> It won't be so *boringly easy* and you make maximum credits. :thumb:


I have everything you just said there, apart from the manual shifting, and thats only becasue of getting used to the funny controller!


----------



## ash7jar (Feb 5, 2010)

Yes get it already lol


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

B005TED-G said:


> I wouldn't go to the bother of buying a new XBOX just for Forza 4, as unless you plan on playing with a controller you'll have to buy a decent wheel to get the very best out of it. But if your feeling flush then by all means go ahead and do it as Forza is a really enjoyable game
> 
> Here's my current setup mounted on a slightly modified (by myself) Playseat A1 GP Evolution


Mate thats a quality set-up! Are the pedals and shifter fanatec and what sort of money are you talking about to get that setup without the seat and rig? DOes the Fanatec stuff work on PS3?


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

vickky453 said:


> I have everything you just said there, apart from the manual shifting, and thats only becasue of getting used to the funny controller!


all those off plus AI up to max and its boringly easy? You must be the best Forza player on earth! Just getting an LMP1 off the line is hard enough with no driving aids on.

If it really is that easy for you are you playing online? I can think of at least two members on here that will give you a run for your money. I'm not one of them BTW.

Op, Yeah the upgrade thing makes it easier but the later races require a proper race spec car so you just cant upgrade something to the eyeballs and race it, you have to buy a gt2 car for 2million. you win a max of 50 cars out of 500 plus available. with driving aids on minimum i'd say you win 20k a race on average, and some of the higher cars range from two to ten million in price. thats a lot of credits to earn. Then there is autovista which is a gimmick yes but its great for pointless fact about the cars, and with kinect its a bit more fun.

It's a great game with endless customisation options and great online play. I'd buy an xbox just for forza, cos then you're ready for number five.


----------



## RandomlySet (Jul 10, 2007)

I bought an xbox years ago for the original forza. Mainly because I never liked/enjoyed the GT range on playstation. (think only gt and gt2 were out at the time)


----------



## Alex_225 (Feb 7, 2008)

I would say it is worth it. I played GT5 the other day and it wasn't a patch on the Forza games.


----------



## Dan J (Jun 18, 2008)

I've been playing forza since forza2 and it's got better and better with 3 and now 4, got a ps3 at Xmas from my wife and got gt5 with it and gt5 got chopped in after a week.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

With regards to forza 5 I suppose that might be on the xbox 720 so to that end might be worth waiting for the next gen stuff.


----------



## Deano (Jul 7, 2006)

720 wont be til at least 2016, if they make it, according to MS.


----------



## Dannbodge (Sep 26, 2010)

If everyone loves Forza in here....This will compliment it brilliantly:

http://www.detailingworld.co.uk/forum/showthread.php?t=264399


----------



## GR33N (Apr 5, 2009)

Deano said:


> 720 wont be til at least 2016, if they make it, according to MS.


I disagree with that, I think Sony will try and release the PS4 early and force Microsofts hand somewhat, just my opinon of course. The xbox was designed to be a 10 year console though.


----------



## B005TED-G (Jan 5, 2012)

tmitch45 said:


> Mate thats a quality set-up! Are the pedals and shifter fanatec and what sort of money are you talking about to get that setup without the seat and rig? DOes the Fanatec stuff work on PS3?


Without the seat it's about £400 delivered from Germany. That's the wheel, shifter kit (mounting bars, H pattern shifter and sequential shifter) clubsport pedals and pedal adjustment kit.

Compatible with:
XBOX - wireless
PS3 - USB
PC - USB


----------



## Kerr (Mar 27, 2012)

B005TED-G said:


> Well why don't you turn off Traction control, Stability Control, ABS and use Manual shifting with clutch. Set the physics to simulation and keep the AI on the hardest setting.
> 
> It won't be so *boringly easy* and you make maximum credits. :thumb:


It's time you left console arcade games and come over to iRacing.


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

B005TED-G said:


> Without the seat it's about £400 delivered from Germany. That's the wheel, shifter kit (mounting bars, H pattern shifter and sequential shifter) clubsport pedals and pedal adjustment kit.
> 
> Compatible with:
> XBOX - wireless
> ...


Mate £400 for the wheel, shifter and pedals seems good value!


----------



## tmitch45 (Jul 29, 2006)

Kerr said:


> It's time you left console arcade games and come over to iRacing.


You are right mate iracing looks cool and much more of a sim. I'd love to get into it but unfortunately I'm in the process of turning my office/comupter room into a nursery for our second child. When we more to a larger house I will have an office again and it will have a gaming pc and sim rig for iracing. I will also need the gaming pc so will be a gradual building of the system. What sort of spec PC do I need to run iracing properly?


----------



## DamoS3 (Feb 24, 2012)

Forza's class mate! Well worth the money. Get the season pass too an you can download manority of the add on packs for free, saves a fortune

---
I am here: http://tapatalk.com/map.php?ewf4f4


----------



## silverback (Jun 18, 2008)

£17 for forza 4 here

http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/ws/eBayISAPI.dll?ViewItem&item=350566532706&clk_rvr_id=343822593967


----------



## SteveyG (Apr 1, 2007)

GR33N said:


> I disagree with that, I think Sony will try and release the PS4 early and force Microsofts hand somewhat, just my opinon of course.


The PS4 was supposed to be released at a similar date. I doubt they'll get anything out in the next couple of years.



GR33N said:


> The xbox was designed to be a 10 year console though.


As was the PS3


----------

